# Rogers Digital Cable vs Bell ExpressVu: Opinions?



## Fink-Nottle (Feb 25, 2001)

Hey all,

We've been cableless for a while but my wife is threatening to mutiny so we're about to sign up for a digital package. Bell is slightly cheaper for us as we already use them for internet and phone, so we'd get a bundling discount and their $5 long distance flat rate. Rogers is offering various signup bonuses etc.

Anyone have any opinions one way or the other? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

We got the latest Bell Satellite package with 1000 minutes of
long distance per month for $5. and we saved $20. a month
compared to Rogers cable.

The installation was painless, Except you need to be around
when they come to install and program the system for you.
(We got the two T.V. setup)

The only thing I miss is a paper T.V. guide,
The on screen guide just isn't the same.

Dave


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

We just switched from ExpressVu to Rogers.

However, the reason we switched was due to problems with our dish, or more specifically, problems with our trees and the previous owner's placement of our dish. He had clearly installed it himself.

It worked well through the trees last year, but this year the leafed out more fully and blocked the signal. We had a professional installer come in, and the only way to avoid the thick line of trees behind our house was to mount an 8-foot pole to our chimney. 

We said no thanks, but are going to delay getting the digital box for a bit--it's amazing what you can get done around the house when you aren't sitting in front of the TV.

I was really happy with ExpressVu, but if you have a tricky site, get a pro in first.


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

i am biased because i work for Rogers - BUT
one of the stronger points i do believe Rogers does have going for them is the technical support for cable lines.

if your cable isnt working - they send someone out FOR FREE.
i dont think any other company offers that.

i think that really shows a lot of integrity on the company - 

i had a problem with my phone line and bell said that if the technician stepped inside my house to correct the problem it would be $90 an hour to fix -


----------



## Boomcha (Jan 29, 2004)

I don't really like Rogers as a whole (as a company) but I do have to say that the fact that satellite screws up when there is something in between is reason enough for me to never ever get satellite.
I know that the tv signal still travels through the air to get to the cable redistribution centers but there are no interruptions.

Its a bit of joke to not be able to watch something because its really cloudy out there.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

> Its a bit of joke to not be able to watch something because its really cloudy out there.


Actually, it is not... I have had Star Choice for 5 years now and I can count, on one hand, the number of times that I have been bothered by this.

Plain clouds do not affect the signal, but storm clouds and heavy precip do.

I left Rogers 5 years ago and have no intention of going back.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I have ExpressVu and I too can count on the fingers of one hand loss of signal.

Once during an intense snow storm and once during an intense rain and hail storm. both lasted less than 20 minutes.

Before that I had Shaw Cable. It was down five or six times a year for TV and once a month or more for the internet.

I do not miss cable one bit, and I have four TVs on the system with only one dish.

If you do decide to go Bell, be sure and insist on a 24 inch dish. the quality difference is noticeable.

Cheers


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

bell expressvu installers are horrible people and bell doesn't discipine their dealers when the dealer refuses to do warranty work

since my move out of "the hawg" i have been forced to move to bell expressvu

i long for the days of rogers cable and hi-speed internet

bell is absolutely horrible as a satellite service provider
don't even get me started on my phone service

i don't go back to rogers 'cause they stopped laying cable about 600 meters from my house

(sigh)

give me back the old days of non-competition and a reliable bell
this "new" bell is terrible

i can count on one hand the number of times rogers was down, but my "new" satellite dish has already been down several times since its installation in May

with rogers i could have now had 5 megabit downloads.... waaaahhhhhhhhh !!!!

i am now forced to swallow this bell 1/2 satellite 1/2 telephone modem solution for internet
you don't even want to know how much it costs me per month ($90) for this "high speed"

only pure dial up sucks more
600 kbps waaaaaahhhhhhh !!!!


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

You know, I feel I just have to say something here. People sometimes have bad luck with certain companies, (telephone, cell, cable, car dealerships, whatever), but the experience my wife and I have had with Bell is so bad, that to tell the tale would take a page worth of typing.

We are literally counting down the days until our 4 cell phone contracts expire. The worst experience we have ever had with any company, ever, has been with Bell. In my opinion, the service they provide is adequate, but their company structure is badly broken. I wish I could share the tale, but I just can't. Suffice it to say that we've been to hell and back with those jokers.

 

-Howie


----------

